# Too Light?



## B2 (Mar 12, 2002)

Another one of those I was just riding along and.... Actually the honest truth is I was riding across a sidewalk accelerating from 2mph to 4mph. Just the same, I'm glad it happened when it did.


----------



## CleavesF (Dec 31, 2007)

Before I say anything bad about the product... how much do you weigh?


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Wow..you would have thought that if a failure were to happen it would be around the hole


----------



## B2 (Mar 12, 2002)

I'm not sure I would call it a bad product. I do weigh 190 (usually closer to 180 when riding a lot). I'm not complaining really. Just thought others might be interested in looking at what a failure like this looks like up close. Sometimes stuff like this just... happens.

Just in case you can't tell from the photo the failure is at the skinniest parts of the crank that surrounds the bottom bracket bolt.


----------



## sbglax13 (Apr 21, 2008)

A broken "Stronglight." Ironic?


----------



## B2 (Mar 12, 2002)

Here's an interesting one...

Weighed the Stronglight Pulsion crank & Ti Twister BB along with bolts and it totaled 739g (454g +285g). One of the bolts is a steel bolt in lieu of the alloy bolt they sell it with, but that's only a 10g difference (18g versus 8g). 

Just bought a Campy Ultra Torque crank, put it on the scale and the total weight was 700g. It is a compact though (hope I don't regret that).

And I thought I was going light with the Pulsion crank. I guess I could have gone lighter with the BB. I thought the Twister was closer to 200g.


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

Ouch! 

I read some where that Strong Pulsion carbon cranks had issues with the first generation that were built using a smaller carbon weave. The newer versions with the teflon rings have a wider carbon weave. 

Regardless, I'm looking at my Pulsion cranks a little more closely now after each post ride ride cleaning.


----------

